# Just got the SpecV and no more evo!!



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

i just picked up the spec v, vocanic orange abs side airbags, sunroof and RF sound system. i have the nismo floor mats(FREE) the exhaust, intake, and graphics in the mail and should be on the car by next thursday. i gave this car to little credit... the car starts to make power right away and moves out extremly well. it was raining so i couldnt hit it to hard due to the spining in 1st and 2nd. but the car is great. everyone on the evo forums is calling the car junk but i love this car it isnt as bad of a downgrade at all. the interior is a lot nicer than the evo. its perdy cool to throw it in 2nd and get some tire spin going i havent had that since the talon. since im getting the Intake and exhaust right away im going to hold off for a while before any futher mods but i was thinking of getting a price on cams for the dealer. they are putting my exhaust on for 670 so thats not to bad really so if i could get the cams for under a grand installed i might get them later.

-Steve


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why are you beating the crap out of your brand new car?

you shouldn't exceed 4000rpm in that thing for at least 1000 miles.

you ever heard of breaking in a car? The QR25 is a different machine than an EVO.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

EVOSTEVO said:


> everyone on the evo forums is calling the car junk but i love this car it isnt as bad of a downgrade at all.


I think it's more that they don't understand. And to be honest, neither do I. But anyways, enjoy your new V, it is a great car nonetheless.


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

i dont believe in breaking in cars and i also know the service director at nissan if the shit hits the fan. i dont beat it up bad i only went passed 4 grand a few times.

-Steve


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't care if you "don't believe" in it or not, it's been proven that if the QR25 isn't broken in gently, you will have problems with it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Be sure to change that oil at 1000


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Damn, I would have kept that EVO. That car is damn awesome.

I never changed the oil at 1000. I changed it a bit after 3k.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i changed at around 2, but it seems changing at 1, 3, and 7 is a good idea from UOAs.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ah, the RF package is a bit of a problem when you want to upgrade everything.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I don't care if you "don't believe" in it or not, it's been proven that if the QR25 isn't broken in gently, you will have problems with it.


Yeah, I totally agree with mike. Even if you dont believe, your going to regret it down the road.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

EVOSTEVO said:


> i dont beat it up bad i only went passed 4 grand a few times.


I think that you should stay under 3, personally.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey, does this mean that you're gonna change your I.D. to SPECVEESTEVE?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Hey, does this mean that you're gonna change your I.D. to SPECVEESTEVE?


HAHA, nice. I would. :cheers:


----------



## jimb0baby (Jun 27, 2004)

EVOSTEVO said:


> i dont believe in breaking in cars and i also know the service director at nissan if the shit hits the fan. i dont beat it up bad i only went passed 4 grand a few times.
> 
> -Steve


Dude if you owned a Lancer Evo you of ALL people should believe in breaking in the car. Evo's have a horrid reputation for oil consumption and engine overheating if you dont go very easy on them the first 500 miles. If you dont break in an Evo gently, you'll likely be adding a quart of oil every 1000 miles. People who break in their Evos RARELy have any oil consumption or engine overheating issues.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I don't care if you "don't believe" in it or not, it's been proven that if the QR25 isn't broken in gently, you will have problems with it.


Mike might come off as an A-hole, but the simple fact is that the ring lands/lays on the QR are soft, even after the changed them sometime in 03. You really should not rev the car to high for the first 500-1000 miles and without a doubt avoid 5k rpms until after 1000 and at least one oil change. 

I would recommend oil changes somewhere like this:
1st change (regular oil) 500 miles
2nd change (regular oil) after 1K before 1,500 about the same time you start driving it hard
3rd change (can go to synthetic if needed) at or around 3k

this has worked very well for the QR's that I know, mine included.


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Mike might come off as an A-hole, but the simple fact is that the ring lands/lays on the QR are soft, even after the changed them sometime in 03. You really should not rev the car to high for the first 500-1000 miles and without a doubt avoid 5k rpms until after 1000 and at least one oil change.
> 
> I would recommend oil changes somewhere like this:
> 1st change (regular oil) 500 miles
> ...


oh i thought it was just me...

as for the evo i semi-broke it in as well and had zero problems with oil consumtion with 1 1/2 years of owning it. 

but i am now taking it easy


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

EVOSTEVO said:


> oh i thought it was just me...
> 
> as for the evo i semi-broke it in as well and had zero problems with oil consumtion with 1 1/2 years of owning it.
> 
> but i am now taking it easy


I'm glad to hear you're taking it easy. Breaking it in is important. Not only for the rings and stuff, but it will set a wear pattern that will screw up the car for the rest of its life.

Not to sound like a pric or anything, but why did you own an Evo for a year and a half, sell it, and then buy a Spec V?? Not only did you take a major financial hit, (unless you got some sort of rediculus deal), but most spec V owners dream about some day moving up to an Evo or WRX, or GT Mustang heaven forbid.


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> I'm glad to hear you're taking it easy. Breaking it in is important. Not only for the rings and stuff, but it will set a wear pattern that will screw up the car for the rest of its life.
> 
> Not to sound like a pric or anything, but why did you own an Evo for a year and a half, sell it, and then buy a Spec V?? Not only did you take a major financial hit, (unless you got some sort of rediculus deal), but most spec V owners dream about some day moving up to an Evo or WRX, or GT Mustang heaven forbid.


i bought the evo when i was 18 and it just was getting to be to much for me. the car would hit 80mph REAL fast and that only gets you into trouble. after a few days of owning the spec the only thing i miss is the shear speed the evo can put out when you hit the high notes but the spec can give you a good punch at 2500RPMs which is something no turbo car can do. also the build quality is rather subpar for a 30K+ car, the spec feels more like a 30k car than the evo IMO.

-Steve

PS after you figue depreciation, mods for the spec that i ordered, and the rebates, not to mention 24k miles later i only lost about 7gs but no car will make money they all lose their value...well except the ENZO. take it from me dont make your expensive car your fast car, if you want a drag car buy a 1st gen or a lt1 camaro and trick it out then get a nice DD. the spec i can see keeping for a while and when i have it for a few years i can see turning it into a full autox car.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

EVOSTEVO said:


> i bought the evo when i was 18 and it just was getting to be to much for me. the car would hit 80mph REAL fast and that only gets you into trouble. after a few days of owning the spec the only thing i miss is the shear speed the evo can put out when you hit the high notes but the spec can give you a good punch at 2500RPMs which is something no turbo car can do. also the build quality is rather subpar for a 30K+ car, the spec feels more like a 30k car than the evo IMO.
> 
> -Steve
> 
> PS after you figue depreciation, mods for the spec that i ordered, and the rebates, not to mention 24k miles later i only lost about 7gs but no car will make money they all lose their value...well except the ENZO. take it from me dont make your expensive car your fast car, if you want a drag car buy a 1st gen or a lt1 camaro and trick it out then get a nice DD. the spec i can see keeping for a while and when i have it for a few years i can see turning it into a full autox car.


*I can see where your coming from, because in terms of durability, mitsu's have a lot against them... remember hyundai? mitsubishi made their motors... till recently? up till 2000 model year at least... then their 90's vehicles suck ass in my opinion.. compared to 90's nissans anyway... ive rarely heard of any mitsu going past 150,000 miles... and here we have trucks and early 90's se-r's with over 200000miles and still going strong...

so yeah in the long term, the Spec-V was probably your better choice, but.. run the car easier man lol... i started stretching my 1.8's legs till just over the 1000 mile mark (manual says 1200 miles) but im trading mine in though for a manual, just cuz i miss it *


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

EVOSTEVO said:


> when i have it for a few years i can see turning it into a full autox car.


What do you mean by turning it into a full autox car. Are you referring to competitions? My stock Spec V does all my autox events in style. I did a PCA (Porsche) event on Sunday and while I certainly didn't outgun any of the Turbos or Carreras, I didn't feel out of place at all. I plan on doing more as well. I suppose boosting HP, juicing up the suspension and such would improve my times but in terms of whether or not my V with stock ABS brakes can handle the workload, shit yeah! Werd to the V!


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

i have a question. . . what ever happened to your Lancer Evo? and why did you have to down grade ? was it because you didn't break the evo in and fucked it up? or crashed?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> What do you mean by turning it into a full autox car. Are you referring to competitions? My stock Spec V does all my autox events in style. I did a PCA (Porsche) event on Sunday and while I certainly didn't outgun any of the Turbos or Carreras, I didn't feel out of place at all. I plan on doing more as well. I suppose boosting HP, juicing up the suspension and such would improve my times but in terms of whether or not my V with stock ABS brakes can handle the workload, shit yeah! Werd to the V!


The Spec is definately proving itself as an excellent autox car.

I would imagine he is going to do full suspension mods and install the OE Brembo caliper that you can buy from HP Autoworks. To what I understand, since the caliper is OE, your class does not change.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NickZac said:


> The Spec is definately proving itself as an excellent autox car.
> 
> I would imagine he is going to do full suspension mods and install the OE Brembo caliper that you can buy from HP Autoworks. To what I understand, since the caliper is OE, your class does not change.


I'm thinking that my definition of autox may differ from EVOSTEVOs (a.k.a.SPECVEESTEVE). I'm not really out for competition at all. Good times (double meaning) and skills improvement but no trophy hunting. That doesn't mean I wouldn't accept a trophy, but it's just not my intent.


----------

